# Malibu Lighting Transformer Problem



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I have one of those Malibu 600 Watt transformers. It suddenly stopped working the other day. I cannot imagine that there is much inside of that metal box other than the timer and a transformer. I checked the output terminals. there is no reading from either of the two sets of terminals. Each set puts out 300 watts. Before I take it apart does anyone have any knowledge of the workings of these beasts?


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan, 

Try the reset button, there is usually one on the bottom.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I looked for one, but there appears to not be one. I'll check again though.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Always start with the simple, did you verify the outlet is powered and didn't kick a breaker or GFI. I had one once that became a ant colony. I took it apart, cleaned it, and it worked like new. If older it might have a reset or fuse on the inside. 
Steve


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Power is on to the outlet where the transformer is plugged into. Those little buggers will adapt to anthing.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Checked for a reset switch. None found anywhere, inside or out. Opened up the case, four screws. Line voltage OK to the transformers, nothing comming from the low voltage side, nada, zip, zilch.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I Believe the word you're looking for is "dead." 

Could be wrong, but I think it's beyond "sick."


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Dead as a door nail, cold stone dead, Morto come morto può essere, Nicht ein Atem, Ha visto la última luz


----------



## Darren_Crusoe (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks you guys have been thorough checking what could have gone wrong with them light transformers. If its well beyond its warranty then I guess its time for a replacement. I guess this is my way of saying hi to this forum, Howdy I'm the new guy her.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Long story, short. Malibu replaced the unit with a much improved model free of all charges, item cost and shipping. They did this last year. But since Darren has ressurected my topic, I thought I would post the results. They were very good about it, stating that the failed unit was a bad design. The new unit has a timer, or on at dusk off at dawn, or on at dusk off at a set amount of hours afterward. I salvaged the case from the older unit and use it to house a twelve volt DC power source outdoors for the railway.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, cool! Glad it worked out.


----------

